

Earth-sized planet found in a very close orbit around Alpha Centauri B - pmalic
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=hr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tportal.hr%2Fscitech%2Fznanost%2F220563%2FU-orbiti-najblize-zvijezde-otkriven-Zemljin-blizanac.html&act=url

======
pmalic
The news was supposed to be under embargo until tomorrow 7pm CEST:
<http://www.eso.org/public/announcements/ann12072/>

------
stephengillie
Finding Earth-sized planets is still quite exciting, especially so near to us.
Too bad this one is so close to Alpha Centauri B, it's probably too hot for
electromechanical life (like us) to exist.

